# Available for Texas Gulf



## Tarpon Lover (May 25, 2008)

Experienced angler (held Captain's License for 5 years). Willing to share expenses for photo ops. Especially interested in Tuna, Wahoo, Dolphin and Billfish. Only available on weekends and not all of them. Thanks. Bill at 210-347-5295


----------

